# McKenzie 8-9.5 months old



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Just felt like putting on some new piccys of my little girl


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:001_wub:
I'll take her home now please


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous as ever :001_tt1:

Loving the Kong squeaky ball,Millie loves hers


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Awww how sweet!


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

She's so gorgeous. Beautiful face :001_smile:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Each time I see Mckenzie it makes me want a little Westie even more 
She is adorable


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, she's pretty special  Some of those photos make me laugh because of how overgrown her ears are in them!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures,she's lovely!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

What an innocent and playful face, please hug her for me..


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

So when are we going to tell everyone that the "Chihuahua" I'm seeing is actually Kenzie?


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Had a westie once, errrr, about 40 years ago!!! 

We also have the kong squeeky ball, they're great


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww absolutely gorgeous xxx :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

I just found this thread again :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------

